# The pre-ride anchor.



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there’s two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we’re waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I’m steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?

I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*’d them. Looking back, I should’ve just canceled before the ride started.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's easier said than done, and may not be possible in many weather conditions, but I always try to get them to wait until the whole party is there before letting them board. I've actually never had a real problem with anchors on the pickup, although I did cancel no-show with two in the car once and had them get out. 

A more common problem for me is the stop-anchor, where they put in a stop and leave some of the party in the car. But again, that has never actually amounted to a crisis.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Here in Chicago after 2 minutes you are paid more for wait time than if you started the trip and weren't moving. I never start the trip until I am ready to move. This also provides the opportunity to cancel if you want to before starting.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


Trip starts at 5 minutes. If all not there? Cancel, kick, collect


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


Nope, sorry. I'm not getting burned for just sitting there, I'll collect a few pennies for the time ?


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Wait time pays more than travel time (post trip start).

Personally, I typically start trip as soon as action occurs that prevents me from pulling away. In thus case, would have cancelled for rude passenger(s), rider not available, etc.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Doors locked, passenger window partly rolled till all parties are present. Every. Time.
As for stop-anchors, I require everyone take everything/everyone with them.
I don't make the weather, I don't tell people to bring their whole apartment with them. We're dealing with adults who, at this point in their lives, should be able to plan accordingly.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

JimKE said:


> A more common problem for me is the stop-anchor, where they put in a stop and leave some of the party in the car. But again, that has never actually amounted to a crisis.


A few weeks back, I had a clown get in my car for a less than 1 mile trip. He got in and immediately asked if I could take him home after he picked up something from the dry cleaner (which was his destination). Of course I said yes as the first part of the trip was a $2.50 trip.

We get to the dry cleaners, he gets out leaving his bag inside the car and leaves the door wide open. I yell at him as he was walking away telling him to close the door. He said he was leaving his bag in the car and wanted to make sure I didn't leave. I told him that had I wanted to leave, I would have just told him that AND not to leave his bag in my car.

Seriously? Leaving the car door open? First time for everything.

Of course, no tip.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


Yes this is annoying. Not much you can do. But if no one has come out, I bounce at 5:01


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


As long as the ride was more than a cancel fee would have paid, what is the issue? It would not matter if all 4 waited until the last moment to get in. You didn't lose anything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


I tell them when the first pax shows up that their trip MAY get canceled if their slow friends don't get there in time. Then we chat and I find out if I WANT the trip. If it's short I have no problem kicking them out at 5 minutes (I have even taken my phone, put it facing me and said "I'm sorry, I think you just got canceled. If it's busy sometimes that happens. Uber/Lyft don't want us to wait too long if there are other riders needing trips.") Meanwhile it hits 5 and I surreptitiously cancel.

If it's going where I want/decent length surge trip etc. I may wait but they're getting a 1 star unless I get a good cash tip (or in the app with Lyft since I can change it later).

I try not to let anyone in until they're all there but that's difficult to do sometimes. I NEVER start a trip until I'm sure I want it and everyone is in the car. If they show up with 5 more people or a baby with no car seat I don't want to have to end the trip rather than cancel (I've never been able to cancel once started, even if I've not moved). Plus, if I DO take the trip, wait time pre ride start pays at a higher rate.



Working4peanuts said:


> A few weeks back, I had a clown get in my car for a less than 1 mile trip. He got in and immediately asked if I could take him home after he picked up something from the dry cleaner (which was his destination). Of course I said yes as the first part of the trip was a $2.50 trip.
> 
> We get to the dry cleaners, he gets out leaving his bag inside the car and leaves the door wide open. I yell at him as he was walking away telling him to close the door. He said he was leaving his bag in the car and wanted to make sure I didn't leave. I told him that had I wanted to leave, I would have just told him that AND not to leave his bag in my car.
> 
> ...


And you didn't just toss his bag out and leave? (Or better yet, close the door and leave WITH the bag and leave? You were at his destination. Go a few blocks then turn in a rider left item in car report.)

You probably got a crap rating anyway. And clearly the only tip you were getting would be the return fee.



JimKE said:


> It's easier said than done, and may not be possible in many weather conditions, but I always try to get them to wait until the whole party is there before letting them board. I've actually never had a real problem with anchors on the pickup, although I did cancel no-show with two in the car once and had them get out.
> 
> A more common problem for me is the stop-anchor, where they put in a stop and leave some of the party in the car. But again, that has never actually amounted to a crisis.


I try to do that, but it's not always practical. It's not that common to get anchored that way and making 3 people stand outside my car while their friend is taking their time would really start the trip off on a bad vibe. It's more common that they're irritated with their slow friend too, and occasionally they'll tip to make up for me having to wait.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?


I think you're giving them too much credit. Doubt that they were trying to mess with you. Inconsiderate, maybe. Something on their mind, probably.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> As long as the ride was more than a cancel fee would have paid, what is the issue? It would not matter if all 4 waited until the last moment to get in. You didn't lose anything.


It's not about the money, it's personal.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


WRONG!!!!!!! You start the trip when you "start the trip"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The passengers are getting accustomed to having Uber at their fingertips. The novelty has worn out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


Why did you unlock your doors before confirming that everyone was there?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Why did you unlock your doors before confirming that everyone was there?


That's not a part of my routine. It's all I can do to confirm the name, and then rush right to a pleasant greeting so they don't notice the hold up. To have to add another question, while they're grasping at your door knob trying desperately to get in , Would be sure to tick a llot of people off. And this is the first time anyone has pulled this trick to this extreme. I have had people come out and hold the car while their friends take their time, but never to the point of running out the clock.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

That wouldn't bother me. She was effectively out around when the timer expired. It's a problem when they are ten minutes or something. The best thing to do if you are adamant about it is to cancel the trip when they try the anchor. Because if you say something about it and end up taking the trip then the odds of a 1* and false report rise exponentially.

I just avoid starting the trip until they are all out. If it gets too bad where I decide I no longer want the trip I will just cancel it. I do this without asking them first how long it will be or getting angry about it and saying something like "this is costing me money!" for the above reasons -- if I do that and they end up taking the trip I am risking retaliation. So I find it best to just be pleasant until it is time to either cancel or start the trip.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> That's not a part of my routine. It's all I can do to confirm the name, and then rush right to a pleasant greeting so they don't notice the hold up. To have to add another question, while they're grasping at your door knob trying desperately to get in , Would be sure to tick a llot of people off. And this is the first time anyone has pulled this trick to this extreme. I have had people come out and hold the car while their friends take their time, but never to the point of running out the clock.


Then there's nothing for you to be unhappy about.

There is a process that veteran drivers strongly suggest for reasons. This is but one of them.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


Not true. You start the trip when you are absolutely sure you're doing the ride. The wait time is measly and not worth, in this case, the last person taking even longer or a fifth person trying to jump in.

GTFO AND CANCEL! No risk for bad rating.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> It's not about the money, it's personal.


I still am not sure what the gripe is. If the timer expired, maybe. But you were going to be there 5 minutes regardless.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Then there's nothing for you to be unhappy about.
> 
> There is a process that veteran drivers strongly suggest for reasons. This is but one of them.


Suze - I thought I knew you.


UberBeemer said:


> I still am not sure what the gripe is. If the timer expired, maybe. But you were going to be there 5 minutes regardless.


The last girl walked slowly down the sidewalk looking at her phone, and put her hand on the door as the timer expired. It was planned that way. I'll admit, a harmless prank. But canceling would be just as harmless. If they had not been playing the prank, I would not have been there for the full five minutes (anyway).


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Is it harmless then, to stick them with a cancel fee before the timer runs out? Doesn't seem like it. 

The best way to handle these shenanigans is not let them get you upset. If you took the ping, and showed up, do the ride. If they want to play this childish game, let them be the childish ones.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I'll let the wait timer run, its more than the ride timer....and they will pay for me to take them where they are going. Shuffling them means I only earn cancel fee. That's not worth the gas to pick them up.

I do realize that some drivers thrive on cancel fees but I can't stand rides under $15. To me those are big losers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> I'll let the wait timer run, its more than the ride timer....and they will pay for me to take them where they are going. Shuffling them means I only earn cancel fee. That's not worth the gas to pick them up.
> 
> I do realize that some drivers thrive on cancel fees but I can't stand rides under $15. To me those are big losers.


Well...

When cancel fees pay $1.00 more than a min trip that includes driving some paxhole 2-3 miles the cancel fee is better.

By my recollection, cancel fees would end up being more than 1/3 or more of orlando trips these days.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I tell them when the first pax shows up that their trip MAY get canceled if their slow friends don't get there in time. Then we chat and I find out if I WANT the trip. If it's short I have no problem kicking them out at 5 minutes (I have even taken my phone, put it facing me and said "I'm sorry, I think you just got canceled. If it's busy sometimes that happens. Uber/Lyft don't want us to wait too long if there are other riders needing trips.") Meanwhile it hits 5 and I surreptitiously cancel.
> 
> If it's going where I want/decent length surge trip etc. I may wait but they're getting a 1 star unless I get a good cash tip (or in the app with Lyft since I can change it later).
> 
> ...


Turn the Car Off.

No A.C. for the " Anchors".

New Orleans. 95° Heat. 99% Humidity.

The Anchors would call the straggler and Threaten their Lives !

They would Never do it Again.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


Attn. Moderators - please add a "dislike" option for posts.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


when you do this they can rate you and complain if you are forced to not give the ride for any reason

its best to not start the ride unless you are certain there are no issues


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


This has happened to me a couple of times with drunk guys. The first time I waited after they promised to tip me for waiting. Of course, there was no tip.

The second time, I started the ride when the first guy showed up and cancelled the ride after waiting too long for rider #3. It was 1am, they were hostile and refused to get out until I threatened to drive them to a police station.

Now I don't start the ride until I'm sure all riders are accounted for and I cancel as soon as the timer indicates, booting out any anchors.

Live and learn.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> We get to the dry cleaners, he gets out leaving his bag inside the car and leaves the door wide open. I yell at him as he was walking away telling him to close the door. He said he was leaving his bag in the car and wanted to make sure I didn't leave.


He would have come back to his shiznit on the curb and me gone.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Attn. Moderators - please add a "dislike" option for posts.


There is one, but the spelling is tricky; "ignore"...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I remember another problem rider, Andre, who dawdled through his 5 minute pickup while rounding up his girlfriends at a bar. He wanted to squeeze 5 riders in my car. When I said no, he demanded that I wait for another Uber to arrive for the 5th rider, even though one of the girls said, "She'll be fine. Let's go." 
There was a strong surge running that Saturday night, like $12, and we were right in the middle of it so I told Andre that I wasn't going to wait for another Uber to show up, "I'm cancelling the ride." 
At first, he refused to exit the vehicle. When he did exit, he intentionally left the passenger door open so I couldn't leave. I got out and closed the door but he opened it again. When I got out the second time to close it, I hit the locks so he couldn't open it again. 
He said something like, "You'll be sorry if you try to fight me" while his girlfriends said, "Just let him go. We don't want to ride with him anyway." 
I suggested that he seek professional help for his psychological problems then called Uber to make sure I never match up with Andre again.
Lesson learned - cancel troublemakers early and lock the doors.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> A few weeks back, I had a clown get in my car for a less than 1 mile trip. He got in and immediately asked if I could take him home after he picked up something from the dry cleaner (which was his destination). Of course I said yes as the first part of the trip was a $2.50 trip.
> 
> We get to the dry cleaners, he gets out leaving his bag inside the car and leaves the door wide open. I yell at him as he was walking away telling him to close the door. He said he was leaving his bag in the car and wanted to make sure I didn't leave. I told him that had I wanted to leave, I would have just told him that AND not to leave his bag in my car.
> 
> ...


Should've threw his bag after him and left his dumb ass.


----------



## CaliQT (Apr 10, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> Here in Chicago after 2 minutes you are paid more for wait time than if you started the trip and weren't moving. I never start the trip until I am ready to move. This also provides the opportunity to cancel if you want to before starting.


I just read someone posted you can start trip but don't drive off and end and they couldn't rate you????? Anyone else tried this?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

CaliQT said:


> I just read someone posted you can start trip but don't drive off and end and they couldn't rate you????? Anyone else tried this?


Yes, if you start the trip but end it before moving, it will ask if you intend to cancel. But you will probably get no cancel fee. It's better to wait out the timer and cancel for no show without accepting the trip to get that sweet $3.75.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I still am not sure what the gripe is. If the timer expired, maybe. But you were going to be there 5 minutes regardless.


I don't get it. Some drivers here just seem to be looking for any possible way to be annoyed.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

What would the benefit of her doing that be?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> There is one, but the spelling is tricky; "ignore"... :wink:


I think we need a way to express displeasure publicly, without any of the effort involved in writing something out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


Says who????



Yulli Yung said:


> WRONG!!!!!!! You start the trip when you "start the trip"


Exactly! What if that first person is 13 years old? What if that first person needs a car seat and doesn't have one? What if that first person tells you they want to travel 600 miles, is that okay?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

So why didn't tough guy Andre offer to stay with the 5th and just send you on with the other 3?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I don't get it. Some drivers here just seem to be looking for any possible way to be annoyed.


Amen



Mista T said:


> Says who????
> 
> Exactly! What if that first person is 13 years old? What if that first person needs a car seat and doesn't have one? What if that first person tells you they want to travel 600 miles, is that okay?


Uber, for insurance reasons,what i was told by them when i started 4 years ago.

Most of my customers don't even know about the wait time. Anyway, how do you know that the trip wouldn't be a descent trip. An when you cancel on them, and tell them get out of the car, and then they slam the door crack or break the window, scratch the car with something, even kick the car then run off ,what record do you have they were even in your car. All you can do is call the cops ,what good will that do for you. When you live in a collage town like i do,and if i did all this canceling on students i wouldn't have many riders.


Mista T said:


> Says who????
> 
> Exactly! What if that first person is 13 years old? What if that first person needs a car seat and doesn't have one? What if that first person tells you they want to travel 600 miles, is that okay?


No,they didn't get in the car yet.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> That wouldn't bother me. She was effectively out around when the timer expired. It's a problem when they are ten minutes or something. The best thing to do if you are adamant about it is to cancel the trip when they try the anchor. Because if you say something about it and end up taking the trip then the odds of a 1* and false report rise exponentially.
> 
> I just avoid starting the trip until they are all out. If it gets too bad where I decide I no longer want the trip I will just cancel it. I do this without asking them first how long it will be or getting angry about it and saying something like "this is costing me money!" for the above reasons -- if I do that and they end up taking the trip I am risking retaliation. So I find it best to just be pleasant until it is time to either cancel or start the trip.


I like the part about being pleasant, but I wouldnt say it is costing me money. I'd rather blame it on uber and say it auto cancelled.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> So why didn't tough guy Andre offer to stay with the 5th and just send you on with the other 3?


He was punk pretending to be a white knight.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Uber, for insurance reasons,what i was told by them when i started 4 years ago


Fair enough.

Then again, Uber lies.

When I started, I was told I would get 75% of whatever the customer paid. We all know how that has worked out.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

I don't start the trip until everyone's in, and I have cancelled a ride after waiting more than five minutes with an anchor. I kindly told him he would be better off requesting another ride once everyone was ready. He seemed okay with it, and it might have even been a select rate, but I didn't care. Affluent people seem to be more inconsiderate of someone else's time, particularly drivers.

It took me a few times before learning re: the rides with stops. Now, if someone wants to leave their stuff in the car, I tell them they need to take it with them because I'm not going to be responsible for anything happening to it, while they leave it behind. Usually works.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

on uber dont we have to wait 3 minutes for free and after that wait time acrue's


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

rubisgsa said:


> on uber dont we have to wait 3 minutes for free and after that wait time acrue's


2 minutes then wait time occurs for 3 minutes for a total of 5 minutes of waiting


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

of which only 3 minutes are paid?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Nope, sorry. I'm not getting burned for just sitting there, I'll collect a few pennies for the time ?


It's not like you had anything else too do, stop being so petty.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

rubisgsa said:


> on uber dont we have to wait 3 minutes for free and after that wait time acrue's


You don't have to wait three minutes if you don't want to, but yes that's correct. When I started over three years ago, I worried maybe I wasn't waiting long enough. I told/asked everyone if the two minutes was too short. Practically everyone said that was more than enough time. Then, Uber and Lyft started this crap about getting paid for wait time, probably to reduce the number of cancellations for riders not showing up in reasonable amount of time. The riders obviously got wind of this because now it seems like way too many take up as much of the five minutes as they can, thinking all drivers are waiting, hoping to get the cancellation fee. They probably even think it's mandatory for drivers to wait the five minutes. Boy, have I gave plenty a surprise. When Lyft is offering the incentives based soley on number of rides, I'll wait out the five minutes, but not any longer. If it's Uber and a busy shift, I give them two minutes, three at the most (unless some communique with the rider changes my mind), and them I cancel and I'm off to the next one. These clowns that text you telling you they're in the elevator or on their way don't get any extra time. That's just them trying to stall you. Similar logic with riders that tell me they'll tip me on the app (thinking they've duped me/guaranteeing themselves a five star rating). Why on earth do you have to make your intentions known? If you're going to tip, than do it. I don't need affirmation that you're supposedly going to be generous. It's not going to affect the rating I give you one way or the other. I've had people be jerks in the car and then tip me, but I still gave them less than five stars. Just because you throw money at me doesn't mean you can treat me like a dog.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Last time someone left an anchor, after I explicitly told her not to, she came back to find her stuff on the sidewalk. 

I did mess up tho because I didn't realize there was a second black bag right behind me on the seat totally blended in with my black seat cover.

Her cell phone was in there, ringing repeatedly. Plus her wallet. I was like ohhhhhhh shit. Then she started to track her iPhone. I started to cold sweat seeing that pop-up on the screen.

I looked up the nearest police station because there was no way in hell I was gonna go give her in person lol. This was the type of pax who got mad when I mentioned a car seat for her kid.

Traffic was heavy heading to the police station while she was tracking me. I was imagining someone just smashing my glass, dragging me out, and beating me to a pulp. 

I finally got to the police station and just about flung that bag onto the counter, hurriedly saying a pax left it and beelining for the door as the phone continued to ring. 

"Couldn't you get into contact with them?" one officer asked, eyebrows raised as his bs radar started to go off.

"Nah. We don't store their info." And I hightailed it outta there.

I forgot what this thread is about, sorry. I just like telling that story of the day I almost got murdered by a GQ lmao.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


What are the rates in your area?

For me, wait time is 30 cents /min. If I start the trip, I switch from wait time to drive time, which is 18 cents /min.

Maybe I'm just being cheap, but I'd rather wait it out at the slightly higher rate, and have the option to NO SHOW rather than eat a cancel. Anchor in the car? LOL "*Your friend is too slow! GTFO!*"

If you're going to start the fare to increase your pay, you may as well just circle the block to long haul mileage too.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I still am not sure what the gripe is. If the timer expired, maybe. But you were going to be there 5 minutes regardless.


Consider:
a) Pax is ready to go, pax summons an Uber, Pax chats with the bros for a couple of minutes while waiting for the car, Uber arrives, Pax walks out, off we go.
b) Pax is not ready to go, summons an Uber anyway, Uber arrives, Pax is still futzing around knowing they have 5 minutes, driver waits, knowing that he's not getting paid when wheels not moving, at 4:59, Pax stumbles out the door and wonders why his driver is pissy, "sorry to make you wait hehehe" 

One person is being a reasonable human, the other is being a disrespecful a-hole. That is the gripe.

Maybe this is a feature of the places and times that I drive. In the 5 minutes I spent chilling waiting for someone to get their shizz together, I could've at least started, and maybe completed half of, another ride. So it's not like "you're waiting that 5 minutes anyway".


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


Look at the bright side.
I rarely get 4 girls in my car.
You done the right thing.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> A more common problem for me is the stop-anchor, where they put in a stop and leave some of the party in the car. But again, that has never actually amounted to a crisis.


Haha, yeah. I once had a young woman try to anchor the car with her purse on the back seat while she went into McDonald's to buy herself a meal. Obviously I took off as soon as she was out of door handle range but I'd forgotten to check the back seat. D'oh!

Her purse started ringing and ringing and ringing and ringing. Luckily there was a police station nearby to drop it off at.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> A few weeks back, I had a clown get in my car for a less than 1 mile trip. He got in and immediately asked if I could take him home after he picked up something from the dry cleaner (which was his destination). Of course I said yes as the first part of the trip was a $2.50 trip.
> 
> We get to the dry cleaners, he gets out leaving his bag inside the car and leaves the door wide open. I yell at him as he was walking away telling him to close the door. He said he was leaving his bag in the car and wanted to make sure I didn't leave. I told him that had I wanted to leave, I would have just told him that AND not to leave his bag in my car.
> 
> ...


Am now just plain refusing to make the stop with people like this.

Had a pickup at Walmart, where the lady loaded the trunk full of bags. Then when I start trip, 5 stops show up.

Flat out told her we can cancel the ride now, or we can end it at your 1st stop. Choose to end at first stop.

Received a 1☆ and extensive write up; however, actually felt okay with it. Will take that over more than an hour's worth of driving for $5 - 6 and extreme aggravation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

People are stupid by nature, Darwin proved that, the problem is they all gravitate to Uber.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What are the rates in your area?
> 
> For me, wait time is 30 cents /min. If I start the trip, I switch from wait time to drive time, which is 18 cents /min....


i don't think the wait time in Dallas is anywhere near that. It seems my calculations have always arrived at 7 to 9 cents per minute; can't remember if that's before or after Uber's take. Either way, multiplying that by 60 leaves you less than minimum wage, and that's before operating costs of the vehicle. That's why I don't wait for Uber riders.

Forget the few pence per minute rate. Just figure out how much time you're potentially losing per shift. If I give between 20 and 30 rides in an evening, and I have to wait five minutes for each, then that totals 100 to 150 minutes lost during that shift, which equates between 1.7 and 2.5 hours that I wasn't earning at least $20 per hour (which is what Uber has historically claimed you can earn) and not even $18/hr, which is typical rate for Amazon Flex (w/o the hassle of riders).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> What are the rates in your are


Every market is different obviously...

My market, paid time is .245 per minute. Enhanced wait time is .25 per minute. Makes no difference here if we start the ride or not. I would rather not start, cuz if I need to cancel then they can't rate me. And the timer ticks off that 5 mins


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lyftmeister said:


> i don't think the wait time in Dallas is anywhere near that. It seems my calculations have always arrived at 7 to 9 cents per minute; can't remember if that's before or after Uber's take. Either way, multiplying that by 60 leaves you less than minimum wage, and that's before operating costs of the vehicle. That's why I don't wait for Uber riders.
> 
> Forget the few pence per minute rate. Just figure out how much time you're potentially losing per shift. If I give between 20 and 30 rides in an evening, and I have to wait five minutes for each, then that totals 100 to 150 minutes lost during that shift, which equates between 1.7 and 2.5 hours that I wasn't earning at least $20 per hour (which is what Uber has historically claimed you can earn) and not even $18/hr, which is typical rate for Amazon Flex (w/o the hassle of riders).


I'm confused... if you don't wait, what do you do? Show up, and if they're not toes on the curb you just cancel and leave? The lost time from the commute there, coupled with the wait time until your next run and the increase in cancellation rate just seem to make things worse, not better. If cancelling works better in your area, though, then cancel and move on.

I show up, and if they're not ready to go when the timer hits 5 minutes, I NO SHOW, collect my fee and move to the next passenger.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

Got a pick up request late one night from "The Doctor District" which is a rich area where all the millionaires live. There was a party at one of the McMansions for teenagers and the parents were allowing alcohol to be served at this party. So I pull up and 4 teenage girls run out and jump in my car. Yeah forgot that shit about Toyota's where soon as you slide it into park, the doors automatically unlock. Anyway the parents wave from the porch and go back inside. Immediately I smell alcohol coming from their breath. I ask them how old they are and they all shout "18!" at the same time.

**** my life! So ok girls where are we going? They say only to the corner store a mile away. Good let's get this over with. I take them to the store and all jump out except one. The Anchor! I don't like this and I make sure I'm not saying shit to this girl and I keep my hands on my steering wheel the whole time. Visible in my dash cam.

So after like 5 minutes I'm like WTF? Even worse this was back when we had surge multipliers so I saw the little surge icon pop up in my phone above my app. It was surging somewhere in the city and my ass was stuck here babysitting these drunk rich kids! I get out of the car and stand next to the open door so I could see in the store. I see 2 of those girls running around looking at all sorts of shit. The other girl was alone in the booze section.

Then I see the the girl buying the booze get in line and pay for it. Then she comes out to the car and waits for the other 2. I'm looking at my surge icon still there so I tell her I gotta go. Her friends gotta hurry up. She says she will make sure they take care of me and then she texts her friends inside the store and then laughs at something they texted back. Silly girl games!

Finally I see them in line and they come out. They get on the car and so do I. Suddenly there's this big chocolate candy penis thrown into my lap by the girl sitting next to me. That was my reward for waiting. So yeah apparently they thought I wanted to suck on a big chocolate ####!

I dropped them off back home, a full 16 minutes later and check my app imediately. The surge was down to a weak 1.2 and still over 5 miles away. No I didn't chase it and in a few minutes, it was gone completely. Oh well, at least I still hand the candy. Broke it into pieces of course.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

RicoTasso said:


> They get on the car and so do I. Suddenly there's this big chocolate candy penis thrown into my lap by the girl sitting next to me. That was my reward for waiting.


I'm sure you were pissed, but that's some funny shit right there!!!


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I'm sure you were pissed, but that's some funny shit right there!!!


Well I'm glad someone is laughing. Yeah I guess in hindsight it is sort of funny.:sour:


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

RicoTasso said:


> Got a pick up request late one night from "The Doctor District" which is a rich area where all the millionaires live. There was a party at one of the McMansions for teenagers and the parents were allowing alcohol to be served at this party. So I pull up and 4 teenage girls run out and jump in my car. Yeah forgot that shit about Toyota's where soon as you slide it into park, the doors automatically unlock. Anyway the parents wave from the porch and go back inside. Immediately I smell alcohol coming from their breath. I ask them how old they are and they all shout "18!" at the same time.
> 
> @@@@ my life! So ok girls where are we going? They say only to the corner store a mile away. Good let's get this over with. I take them to the store and all jump out except one. The Anchor! I don't like this and I make sure I'm not saying shit to this girl and I keep my hands on my steering wheel the whole time. Visible in my dash cam.
> 
> ...


I'm not waiting to lose more money. Hell no!

Don't do stops. Unless they hand me cash beforehand, if they get out of the car, I'm booting the anchor and they can find another ride home. (Especially if there's a surge multiplier nearby)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Turn the Car Off.
> 
> No A.C. for the " Anchors".
> 
> ...


I did that once in summer in Houston when someone wanted me to end the trip just outside the surge zone and ping me again for the rest of the trip. Told them I'd end the trip but I was going back to the surge zone and they could wait for another driver.

They said I had to take them as they were already in my car but it "wasn't fair" for them to pay so much.

I parked in the sun, got out, stood outside the car (under a tree nearby--was a parking lot) windows locked. No wind, 98% humidity, somewhere north of 100 degrees. Even with the door open easily 120 in no time. They got out. I told them good luck finding a driver half a mile outside the surge and left.

That was of course when we HAD surge, it lasted, and fewer (snd smarter) drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> I'm confused... if you don't wait, what do you do? Show up, and if they're not toes on the curb you just cancel and leave? The lost time from the commute there, coupled with the wait time until your next run and the increase in cancellation rate just seem to make things worse, not better. If cancelling works better in your area, though, then cancel and move on.
> 
> I show up, and if they're not ready to go when the timer hits 5 minutes, I NO SHOW, collect my fee and move to the next passenger.


Perfect


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Am now just plain refusing to make the stop with people like this.
> 
> Had a pickup at Walmart, where the lady loaded the trunk full of bags. Then when I start trip, 5 stops show up.
> 
> ...


Get in the habit of looking at the riders information BEFORE you even start to drive to pick them up. It will always tell you the stops.

If I see even one stop, I cancel it right there.

If they don't put the stops in the system beforehand and just ask you to stop, do what you did.

Personally, I would have driven off with her groceries. I'd look for the receipt and bring it all back to Walmart for cash.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> What are the rates in your area?
> 
> For me, wait time is 30 cents /min. If I start the trip, I switch from wait time to drive time, which is 18 cents /min.
> 
> ...


I never looked. I just drive man. just drive this gig to what works for u.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


Every XL ride ever.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> Get in the habit of looking at the riders information BEFORE you even start to drive to pick them up. It will always tell you the stops.
> 
> If I see even one stop, I cancel it right there.
> 
> ...


Great advice. Thx. Where can I find the stops, in rider info, before starting trip?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Great advice. Thx. Where can I find the stops, in rider info, before starting trip?


When you look at the main screen, you see the rider name at the bottom, right? There's a menu on both the left and right of the name.

Click on the right menu and you'll see the screen where it says "Linda pickup" and"Linda drop-off".

Of course it doesn't give you the drop off address but if there's a stop it'll have another line entry for the stop.

Cancel immediately and it'll be someone else's problem.

I check it every time because I always forget the pax rating when I accept the ride and always check at a traffic light to make sure I didn't accept a monster.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> Look at the bright side.
> I rarely get 4 girls in my car.
> You done the right thing.


One girl can be pleasant. But two or more, and they start playing those games. They're like witches around a cauldron.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> When you look at the main screen, you see the rider name at the bottom, right? There's a menu on both the left and right of the name.
> 
> Click on the right menu and you'll see the screen where it says "Linda pickup" and"Linda drop-off".
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!!


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

New driver here, this makes me think that when it indicates multiple riders keep the doors locked, ask how many and when all riders are present then unlock the doors and start the ride. 
Thinking out loud here,


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WWspeed said:


> New driver here, this makes me think that when it indicates multiple riders keep the doors locked, ask how many and when all riders are present then unlock the doors and start the ride.
> Thinking out loud here,


"Indicates multiple riders"?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> One girl can be pleasant. But two or more, and they start playing those games. They're like witches around a cauldron.


Yeah, because guys never do shit like that...


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

I get the notification that says 
".50 per extra passenger"


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WWspeed said:


> I get the notification that says
> ".50 per extra passenger"


Oh you are referring to pool rides. X rides don't say how many passengers they have.

Also welcome to the forum. :smiles:

......and you might want to read up some more on pool here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-pool.321757/


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah, because guys never do shit like that...
> 
> View attachment 317390


Well now, you're taking it out of context.


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Oh you are referring to pool rides. X rides don't say how many passengers they have.
> 
> Also welcome to the forum. :smiles:
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm bouncing around like A BB in A beer can with all these topics. Haven't been on A forum in years. Quit Facebook, best move in my life.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WWspeed said:


> Thank you, I'm bouncing around like A BB in A beer can with all these topics. Haven't been on A forum in years. Quit Facebook, best move in my life.


Yeah go to the home page and hit the search bar. Then type in Uberpool or pool. There will be lots of threads on the topic.









Many of us don't do pool, so therefore we will not see any passenger count notification on a standard Uber X ride.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


I believe these girls were trying to help you to get decreasing in ride cancellation rate.


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

@SuzeCB, correct me if I'm wrong... with upfront pricing, isn't the 5 min time built into what the customer pays?

It's not the pax we should be annoyed with no???

They've been "trained" that 5 min wait time is acceptable based on the price they pay, regardless of how disrespectful it is. We can cancel at 5:01 and Pavlov's dogs will call/email support get their 5.00 back (only a 3.75 credit on their next ride that they actually paid the driver) but every pickup before 2 mins gives the, .75 cents back to Uber, in my market, for EVERY RIDE... (25 cents per min/ additional 3 mins already built into the price). That's probably why pool has a more restrictive model of 2 mins...

If they made it 2 mins across the board they would lose the addition wait time of 3 min built into the pax pricing...

If Uber was more proactive encouraging people to be on time (2 mins) but kept the max at 5 mins, they would make more on every ride and we would be happier... But they don't and they lose almost 15% on base fare rides and driver satisfaction because of it.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am now just plain refusing to make the stop with people like this.
> 
> Had a pickup at Walmart, where the lady loaded the trunk full of bags. Then when I start trip, 5 stops show up.
> 
> ...


5 stops??? Lmao. I'm curious to know that they were. One $10 Uber to run all her errands. Wtf lol.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RogueErik said:


> @SuzeCB, correct me if I'm wrong... with upfront pricing, isn't the 5 min time built into what the customer pays?
> 
> It's not the pax we should be annoyed with no???
> 
> ...


Money is always secondary in my life.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Antquisha said:


> 5 stops??? Lmao. I'm curious to know that they were. One $10 Uber to run all her errands. Wtf lol.


Yes five, and that's after loading the trunk with Walmart bags. Did not bother with what all the stops were; but, first was Wendy's drive through.

Yeah right, going to load bags in the trunk, which would serve as an anchor, then spend 60 - 90 min, playing errand boy, for between $6 - 10.

Anyway, just flat out said will not do even one stop, let alone five. Told her we can cancel now, w/o fee, or end the ride at first stop.

But, ya know what? Was the best 1☆ I've ever received. Actually, felt great! Looking back, that's a part of town where my app now stays off. And no more Walmart.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes five, and that's after loading the trunk with Walmart bags. Did not bother with what all the stops were; but, first was Wendy's drive through.
> 
> Yeah right, going to load bags in the trunk, which would serve as an anchor, then spend 60 - 90 min, playing errand boy, for between $6 - 10.


The problem is, there are plenty of ants who would do just exactly that and be happy to take the ten bucks. Certainly not me, or probably not most people on this board, but they are out there. I am reminded of something that one of my dear colleagues at work told me almost 25 years ago. Some life advice. If you keep wiping their butt for them, they're going to keep letting you.

You've identified one of the key problems with Uber for which there's not a clear solution, other than perhaps getting rid of the stop feature entirely, which they will never do because Riders love it.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

My worst human anchor story is two girls and a guy, travelling to a sketchy area of town, the two girls get out and walk into a house, which they curiously had had me park about 5 doors down from, while the guy stays in the car. After 5 minutes I tell him I can't wait anymore, he asks me to call them, I do, and get no answer. Finally after about 15 minutes they come out, all apologetic, promise to tip me in the app for my time, which they of course never do. Another lesson learned. After 3 minutes I warn pax on stops that I have to end the trip and move on soon and they should be able to order another, and after 5 minutes, I do so. 

And if there's a guy or a bag or package or other 'anchor' left in my car, it goes out, and I go on making my living, not being used by thoughtless paxholes


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Walmart is a definite no go for me. Sometimes it clearly says Walmart on the app. Other times they're smart enough to put the address instead. The second I realize I cancel. On rare occasions I'll do a drive-by to see if they only have like 5 bags. Nope. Always 2 overflowing carts, rambunctious kids, and they expect you to help load and unload all their crap. I have a hatchback so when they pile stuff to the roof i can't even see out back. So then they pile some onto the back seat. For $3.75? No way.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


Nope, I make double for wait time, compared to sitting still during a ride. If Uber wants me to start ride while standing still, then triple my ride time component.



UberBeemer said:


> If you took the ping, and showed up, do the ride.


You are a good ant. 5 stars for you. I'll tip you in the app.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I show up at the PU point for an X ride. Two girls come out and get in the car. They say there's two more coming out. Halfway through the timer, one more girl comes out. Now we're waiting the last few minutes for the last girl. The timer is about to run out, and I see the girl walking down the sidewalk slowly. She puts her hand on the door handle just as the timer runs out. I'm steaming mad. I think that was the intended goal here. Take it down to the last possible second, just to piss off the driver. Anybody else run into this?
> 
> I was nice and polite all the way through. Give them a nice greeting at the end, and then 1*'d them. Looking back, I should've just canceled before the ride started.


The way you told the story.. Based kn the info. You should not drive for uber at all. You likely have a very low rating.

You apper to treat the client like cattle showing no consideration for whatever they may be going thru.

If they were good pax during ride.. You should have atleast given them 4 stars. 
Only minus 1 star for... "Running down the timer" as you say. But to give them 1 star period because you were.. Impatient? Lame. You really need to grow up and show some compassion.

Also.. If there in you car.. Start the ride. Get paid.



Antquisha said:


> Walmart is a definite no go for me. Sometimes it clearly says Walmart on the app. Other times they're smart enough to put the address instead. The second I realize I cancel. On rare occasions I'll do a drive-by to see if they only have like 5 bags. Nope. Always 2 overflowing carts, rambunctious kids, and they expect you to help load and unload all their crap. I have a hatchback so when they pile stuff to the roof i can't even see out back. So then they pile some onto the back seat. For $3.75? No way.


...weird.. I pickup quite a bit from the local walmart near me. Have a great time everytime...get tips. End up makeing alittle over 120 for the night.

Had i cancelled or no accepted the walmart trips... Prob would have only made 80 or less for the night.

Pro tip.. If you want to make money.. Only turn down rides that are further than 15min away. Accept everything else. Thats how you earn income.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> The way you told the story.. Based kn the info. You should not drive for uber at all. You likely have a very low rating.
> 
> You apper to treat the client like cattle showing no consideration for whatever they may be going thru.
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> The way you told the story.. Based kn the info. You should not drive for uber at all. You likely have a very low rating.
> 
> You apper to treat the client like cattle showing no consideration for whatever they may be going thru.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well thought out advice.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RogueErik said:


> @SuzeCB, correct me if I'm wrong... with upfront pricing, isn't the 5 min time built into what the customer pays?
> 
> It's not the pax we should be annoyed with no???
> 
> ...


When I dispatched for a cab stand, we always told the driver to wait at least 5 mins. Of course, we'd call and try to let the pax know the driver was waiting, and that after 5 mins. There would be a $1/min. fee applied, minimum $2.

They'd boogie if they wanted the ride.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

The "up front" price does NOT include wait time. They know it doesn't add up to much, so don't even care. Depending on time of day (busy times) and location (hotels where there is always a driver within 2 min and same people picked up every day), sometimes I don't even wait the 5 minutes.


----------



## CaliQT (Apr 10, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What are the rates in your area?
> 
> For me, wait time is 30 cents /min. If I start the trip, I switch from wait time to drive time, which is 18 cents /min.
> 
> ...


WhAt do you choose so it doesn't say driver cancel? I selected rider not here and it still shows under my cancels which are only a couple but ya never know when there might be more cancels a week


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

CaliQT said:


> WhAt do you choose so it doesn't say driver cancel? I selected rider not here and it still shows under my cancels which are only a couple but ya never know when there might be more cancels a week


In that case, I select rider not here.

Will it count against me? Possibly, but unless I do it habitually, I don't think anyone will care. (except Lyft, who will send you BS threatening emails, messages, etc.)


----------



## CaliQT (Apr 10, 2019)

gambler1621 said:


> The "up front" price does NOT include wait time. They know it doesn't add up to much, so don't even care. Depending on time of day (busy times) and location (hotels where there is always a driver within 2 min and same people picked up every day), sometimes I don't even wait the





Fozzie said:


> In that case, I select rider not here.
> 
> Will it count against me? Possibly, but unless I do it habitually, I don't think anyone will care. (except Lyft, who will send you BS threatening emails, messages, etc.)


so any cancel we do will always be apart of our cancellation rate, gotcha. Always best to wait for them to cancel ??


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> In that case, I select rider not here.
> 
> Will it count against me? Possibly, but unless I do it habitually, I don't think anyone will care. (except Lyft, who will send you BS threatening emails, messages, etc.)


And when I receive those, goofy, Lyft messages, I step up the cancel/decline action.

They're fun to mess with.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's not about the money, it's personal.


Also, you did "lose" the time and gas.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And when I receive those, goofy, Lyft messages, I step up the cancel/decline action.
> 
> They're fun to mess with.


Agreed.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Doors locked, passenger window partly rolled till all parties are present. Every. Time.
> As for stop-anchors, I require everyone take everything/everyone with them.
> I don't make the weather, I don't tell people to bring their whole apartment with them. We're dealing with adults who, at this point in their lives, should be able to plan accordingly.


Hah, I just can't picture this. How does your first interaction go with the rider(s), you shout out through the partly-rolled-down passenger window?: "HEY! I'm your Uber, what's your name and ARE YOU ALL HERE AND READY TO GO?"


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Then again, Uber lies.
> 
> When I started, I was told I would get 75% of whatever the customer paid. We all know how that has worked out.


Nooooooo, Uber lying about something?



Antquisha said:


> Last time someone left an anchor, after I explicitly told her not to, she came back to find her stuff on the sidewalk.
> 
> I did mess up tho because I didn't realize there was a second black bag right behind me on the seat totally blended in with my black seat cover.
> 
> ...


"Ill take things that didnt happen for $1000 Alex"



RogueErik said:


> @SuzeCB, correct me if I'm wrong... with upfront pricing, isn't the 5 min time built into what the customer pays?
> 
> It's not the pax we should be annoyed with no???
> 
> ...


Give 'em time, They'll find a way to screw the drivers oit of even more $$



MiamiKid said:


> Great advice. Thx. Where can I find the stops, in rider info, before starting trip?


Good to know



MiamiKid said:


> And when I receive those, goofy, Lyft messages, I step up the cancel/decline action.
> 
> They're fun to mess with.


Especially when they can deactivate you for no reason.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CaliQT said:


> Always best to wait for them to cancel


Not always best to wait for them to cancel. Sometimes they let the ride sit for hours, because pax don't want to cancel. Ties you up, being stubborn.



UberTrent9 said:


> "Ill take things that didnt happen for $1000 Alex"


https://uberpeople.net/threads/let’s-play-uber-jeopardy.308333/


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

partyrideMT said:


> Hah, I just can't picture this. How does your first interaction go with the rider(s), you shout out through the partly-rolled-down passenger window?: "HEY! I'm your Uber, what's your name and ARE YOU ALL HERE AND READY TO GO?"


Brilliant statement showing a distinct lack of imagination. 
But no, there's no shouting. There's a nice back and forth exchange. And there's NO ANCHOR. Which was the point of discussion.
But, by all means, keep enjoying those anchored down 10 min wait times!


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> "Ill take things that didnt happen for $1000 Alex"


What does that mean? That I made up the story of a pax leaving a bag in my car with an iPhone, then tracking said iPhone, then me dropping her stuff off at the police station? Lol.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Yulli Yung said:


> WRONG!!!!!!! You start the trip when you "start the trip"


Butt in a seat, trip started.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

CaliQT said:


> WhAt do you choose so it doesn't say driver cancel? I selected rider not here and it still shows under my cancels which are only a couple but ya never know when there might be more cancels a week


All cancels will show. When the number gets too high, the algorithim kicks out a earning to you, and you have some time to lower it. Eventually, if the rate doesn't come down, it goes to human eyes at Uber, and they look at the reasons and see if there are any patterns (but many of these can be picked up by the algorithm). Justified, for-cause cancels are removed from consideration before any decision is made to deactivate.

Info I got from an "upstairs" Uber rep that used to work at a pop-up hub.



possibledriver said:


> Butt in a seat, trip started.


Why cheat yourself out of money? Wait rate per minute is roughly twice the in-trip minute rate.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Why cheat yourself out of money? Wait rate per minute is roughly twice the in-trip minute rate


In my market the diff between wait time and regular time is a mere half a penny.

However...........

Regular time is included in the Up Front Pricing. Wait time costs the pax EXTRA and is a solid message that they took too long.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> All cancels will show. When the number gets too high, the algorithim kicks out a earning to you, and you have some time to lower it. Eventually, if the rate doesn't come down, it goes to human eyes at Uber, and they look at the reasons and see if there are any patterns (but many of these can be picked up by the algorithm). Justified, for-cause cancels are removed from consideration before any decision is made to deactivate.
> 
> Info I got from an "upstairs" Uber rep that used to work at a pop-up hub.
> 
> ...


Wait time here is 11.25 cpm. In-trip is 15 cents


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

stpetej said:


> Also, you did "lose" the time and gas.


Surprise - it's not about the time or gas either.



SuzeCB said:


> All cancels will show. When the number gets too high, the algorithim kicks out a earning to you, and you have some time to lower it. Eventually, if the rate doesn't come down, it goes to human eyes at Uber, and they look at the reasons and see if there are any patterns (but many of these can be picked up by the algorithm). Justified, for-cause cancels are removed from consideration before any decision is made to deactivate.
> 
> Info I got from an "upstairs" Uber rep that used to work at a pop-up hub.
> 
> ...


So you're getting insider information? Is it reliable? Do they know you are posting here?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Surprise - it's not about the time or gas either.
> 
> 
> So you're getting insider information? Is it reliable? Do they know you are posting here?


From what I was told, this isn't exactly classified info. It's not ADVERTISED, but it is the process. Or was, at least.

Look, drivers have no control over for-cause cancellations. What are you supposed to do? Just sit there until your dead body is removed from your car to be interred while the pax calls a Lyft to get the ride?

Cancels happen, and while I don't argue Uber is abusive to their drivers, they're really not stupid. It's truly not to their benefit to cancel huge swathes of drivers.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> From what I was told, this isn't exactly classified info. It's not ADVERTISED, but it is the process. Or was, at least.
> 
> Look, drivers have no control over for-cause cancellations. What are you supposed to do? Just sit there until your dead body is removed from your car to be interred while the pax calls a Lyft to get the ride?
> 
> Cancels happen, and while I don't argue Uber is abusive to their drivers, they're really not stupid. It's truly not to their benefit to cancel huge swathes of drivers.


So based on your knowledge of how uber works - do they seek out advice from drivers? And do they make changes based on what they hear from drivers? I hear comments about how they despise drivers - would you say that's true, and how much does it affect their approach to drivers concerns?

I realize that most of what is said on this site is one sided. And the vast majority of what I hear from the Uber side is just angry people who suck up to uber. Too much mud flinging here (myself included of course) to know how things really are. What I wouldn't give to sit down with some Uber reps.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> So based on your knowledge of how uber works - do they seek out advice from drivers? And do they make changes based on what they hear from drivers? I hear comments about how they despise drivers - would you say that's true, and how much does it affect their approach to drivers concerns?
> 
> I realize that most of what is said on this site is one sided. And the vast majority of what I hear from the Uber side is just angry people who suck up to uber. Too much mud flinging here (myself included of course) to know how things really are. What I wouldn't give to sit down with some Uber reps.


 if you believe what Uber says, they have reduced driver pay rates based on driver feedback. Yeah, right. Because everyone wants to make less money, right?

This particular guy I did Trust. He used to work at a pop-up hub in New Jersey one day a week. He was one of the people that if you go into a Greenlight Hub and talk to a rep there, they text with while they're talking to the driver. Sometimes, anyway. I guess it depends on the situation. for what it's worth, at his level employees are expected to also Drive. I forget if they have to do it once a week or once a month oh, but they do need to get a certain amount of hours in, and have to accept every ping that they get. apparently, this is the only way to get a promotion within Uber, at least until you're in middle management.

This is the same guy who explained to me that stops are for stops, not stop and waits, and he is also the one that would periodically go through my account and eliminate down rates that were not accompanied by explanations, or where the explanations were not anything I had control over, or where the explanations were less than credible. They can do it. They have the ability to do it, and it is policy. or, at least it was a year ago. It is still there written policy, if you go back and check out 180 days of change oh, you'll see that this is the policy. Funny thing about things put in writing... Generally speaking, they don't change unless they change in writing. I don't know any driver who has gotten prior notice that these unqualified down race can no longer be removed. Usually it's Rohit saying they can't be removed, and that's actually after the fact. The downrate has already been given and the driver is complaining about it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

What is their logic for not requiring an explanation for downrates, and also not showing it to us? It seems they could learn a lot from ebay about how to deploy a rating system. 

Do they gather any opinions from partner drivers?


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


Absolutely not. NEVER start the trip until everyone is in the car and ready to go.


----------



## Idontgetit (May 8, 2019)

I was told you have to wait 10:01 to get cancellation fee.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Idontgetit said:


> I was told you have to wait 10:01 to get cancellation fee.


That's good advice. You should always wait an extra 5 minutes before you cancel, just to be sure.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

NapsterSA said:


> Absolutely not. NEVER start the trip until everyone is in the car and ready to go.


Why? Is it in the rules somewhere?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Why? Is it in the rules somewhere?


Most people just don't see the point in giving people an unfair chance to judge you when something happens that prevents you from running the trip (IE: No car seat, too many pax, non-sealing containers of food and water, etc). Its classic CYA tactics for the most part.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

It's nice when there's some communication before you start the ride because that gives you the opportunity to ask what their destination is. That could have a big influence on whether or not you decide it's worth waiting.

I've canceled a few times because Riders couldn't get their act together in time. I'm not super strict about the five minute timer but it better not go much beyond that.

One time I arrive and it takes the whole timer for the family to show up and get in the car. 1 teenage daughter was being abstinent. Then just as we are about to begin the ride the teenager says she needs to go back to get something else. I canceled the ride and tell them all to get out.

Another time I pull up to an apartment building. A couple of people get in and the guy who booked the ride says we're waiting on a female and that she's probably going to be 7 minutes. He says it like that should make it okay because I've been forewarned. This was already when the timer was getting ready to expire. I wait another 5 minutes and reach up and cancel and tell him I'm sorry but I need to get going.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Mista T said:


> That's good advice. You should always wait an extra 5 minutes before you cancel, just to be sure.


Lol


----------



## Idontgetit (May 8, 2019)

Mista T said:


> That's good advice. You should always wait an extra 5 minutes before you cancel, just to be sure.


Is it 10?or 5? Lyft has the 5min countdown. Uber rep told me 10 i dont want to waste any more time than needed on the paxholes


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Idontgetit said:


> Is it 10?or 5? Lyft has the 5min countdown. Uber rep told me 10 i dont want to waste any more time than needed on the paxholes


We get paid after 5. On Lyft you have to try to call the pax during that 5, but still... get paid after 5.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Could be worse!

Once had a 50+ mile trip. I was called by the booking agent in advance and told I would have three passengers. Passenger #1 hops in the car and says we can go. Minutes later - still within the five minute window - the others hop in. I asked about the other two and he went quiet.

What sort of troll thinks it's funny to strand your buddies?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Could be worse!
> 
> Once had a 50+ mile trip. I was called by the booking agent in advance and told I would have three passengers. Passenger #1 hops in the car and says we can go. Minutes later - still within the five minute window - the others hop in. I asked about the other two and he went quiet.
> 
> What sort of troll thinks it's funny to strand your buddies?


Further solidifying the point that doors should be locked till all pax are ready to go. Scenarios like this wouldn't be possible then. Because...NO ONE would be able to enter the vehicle till EVERYONE was there.
Though I still don't see how this could be considered a worse case.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Idontgetit said:


> I was told you have to wait 10:01 to get cancellation fee.


By whom?



ZenUber said:


> Why? Is it in the rules somewhere?


Easier to cancel when someone comes out with the baby and no car seat, the can't-stand-and-puked-all-over-him/herself-drunk, the 16 other pax they way to cram into your Prius and they'll "take care of you in the app, Man!", etc.

Yes, you can cancel after starting the ride if you don't move the car, but it's not something you want to do more than VERY rarely. It can look like you're discriminating based on destonation.


----------



## CaliQT (Apr 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> So based on your knowledge of how uber works - do they seek out advice from drivers? And do they make changes based on what they hear from drivers? I hear comments about how they despise drivers - would you say that's true, and how much does it affect their approach to drivers concerns?
> 
> I realize that most of what is said on this site is one sided. And the vast majority of what I hear from the Uber side is just angry people who suck up to uber. Too much mud flinging here (myself included of course) to know how things really are. What I wouldn't give to sit down with some Uber reps.


They must listen over time to the drivers because the platform has evolved in some ways than it was whenever I first got on years ago. After returning I was pleasantly surprised at some of the changes, that were good for drivers and riders alike


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> The problem is, there are plenty of ants who would do just exactly that and be happy to take the ten bucks. Certainly not me, or probably not most people on this board, but they are out there. I am reminded of something that one of my dear colleagues at work told me almost 25 years ago. Some life advice. If you keep wiping their butt for them, they're going to keep letting you.
> 
> You've identified one of the key problems with Uber for which there's not a clear solution, other than perhaps getting rid of the stop feature entirely, which they will never do because Riders love it.


Agreed. Stops are terrible. If they can't eliminate it then, at least, enforce the three minute guideline with a timer or something. 
Could easily be done. Have a 3 - 5 minute timer and when times up, the wait starts clocking in around a dollar a minute or so.

This would work very well for the majority of passengers. An extra buck or two, if they ran the timer out, wouldn't be a big deal.

However, it would, definitely, help to screen out the serious abusers. Even one of these can, totally, ruin a good afternoon.

But, since Uber won't do that, will continue to counter with tougher guidelines. And with no regard to ratings.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Once had a 50+ mile trip. I was called by the booking agent in advance and told I would have three passengers...


"Booking Agent"? What is that? A third party ride? I cancel all 3rd party rides regardless of circumstances. They all are no tip, and the rider rating is nullified by the company because it is usually a corporate account that does not control their riders behavior, nor will be held accountable for it. You have no way to know who or what you are picking up.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

As you wish. I get about 20% of my rush hour trips from employment agencies and other third parties.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

I had something similar tonight. I pull up to a pick up, someone walks up to the window hands me a vape pump or some shit, that's for the rider! He goes back in. I wait 3 minutes in I txt I've arrived, response is "ok". 5 minutes I put that thing on the fence cancel and go home with my canel fee. This person was apparently trying to buy some more time over the 5 minutes. Yeah not happening buddy. idgaf about your gear.


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

Idontgetit said:


> Is it 10?or 5? Lyft has the 5min countdown. Uber rep told me 10 i dont want to waste any more time than needed on the paxholes


It is 10 minutes for scheduled rides on Uber. 5 for everything else.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Once the first person is in the car your supposed to start the trip.


Wrong. Always ask if any more pics and act accordingly based upon their conduct.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Penderecki said:


> It is 10 minutes for scheduled rides on Uber. 5 for everything else.


10 minutes wait time for Uber Comfort rides. More than likely this is where the mixup is.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Yep never start the ride until the very last minute, costs you lost income by starting trip early, I thought this was common knowledge, Here its fixed price, so unless I take extraordinary longer, then I don't get any extra money, first 2mins is free, then I get 50c a min, $30 an hour, that's more than I make actually doing trips, so I'll wait as long as possible, IF someone is in the car, and map isn't surging

but on a situation like this one, scheduled pickups, I dislike, I arrive at 4am, then this pops up, 4:20-430am. Time required,(why did uber do send this out early) I'm not waiting 20-30mins, I will wait the required 5mins, then cancel and collect my fee, if I wait 20-30mins the rider may not show up at all, slept in,and I lose out, I need to know thw rider is coming, so I cancel collect my $8 and off I go,

20mins later, I get a ping from that same address,same rider rating, decline, haha. Worked out well.


----------

